# ACWA assessment



## Tulika1976 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi

Any body here has undergone assessment from ACWA( Australian community welfare association) for community worker, youth worker,welfare worker and welfare centre manager.

Need some info about the time frame for assessment and the process it employs to check ur employment claims. Is it same as vetassess, do they call, email or visit in person.


Thanks
Tulika


----------



## exfiltrate (Feb 11, 2019)

Tulika1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any body here has undergone assessment from ACWA( Australian community welfare association) for community worker, youth worker,welfare worker and welfare centre manager.
> 
> ...


Hi Tulika, I hope that you have had your assessment completed at this juncture!

There is an option to pay for an expedited assessment. Do note that the result is mailed to your residence. You would want to factor that in. According to the organization that I was working with, there were no checks made by the association to verify employment claims. I supplemented my application with job descriptions, tax statements etc to prove my employment. 

All the best!


----------



## koolboondock (Jul 18, 2018)

exfiltrate said:


> Hi Tulika, I hope that you have had your assessment completed at this juncture!
> 
> There is an option to pay for an expedited assessment. Do note that the result is mailed to your residence. You would want to factor that in. According to the organization that I was working with, there were no checks made by the association to verify employment claims. I supplemented my application with job descriptions, tax statements etc to prove my employment.
> 
> All the best!


Hi... Thank you for your post. I wanted to check that how do you justify to get a expedited assessment. I saw on their website that you have to give a reason to get a fast track assessment. Do you have any idea on the reasons that they normally accept for one to get a fast tracked assessment. Thank you in advance


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I got a fast track assessment, and the reason I gave was:

"I intend to use a positive skills assessment from ACWA for migration purposes. However my present visa is due to expire soon, hence a fast track application would be extremely helpful in allowing me to progress the necessary next steps in the broader migration process." 

I received the outcome via mail in 5 weeks, the assessment had been completed in 4 weeks. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## koolboondock (Jul 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I got a fast track assessment, and the reason I gave was:
> 
> "I intend to use a positive skills assessment from ACWA for migration purposes. However my present visa is due to expire soon, hence a fast track application would be extremely helpful in allowing me to progress the necessary next steps in the broader migration process."
> 
> ...


Thanks ...it does help!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

koolboondock said:


> Thanks ...it does help!


No worries - do update if it works


----------



## Tulasa (Aug 2, 2017)

*Hi some info needed*

Hi
I am also planning on applying for welfare centre manager occupation, I have MPH from Australia so education should not be a problem but work experience is. I work in Nepal in what is called Non government organisation. Which makes proposals and prevents them to funding bodies and conducts programmes in health and welfare as per funding so. My question is does my work is what they have mentioned in their website cause I do all they have written.

Plus how will they verify my employment claims is it via email call or other methods . As I have heard vetassess does that. Does ACWA do it too as my work claims is not for Australian .

Thanks
Tulasa


----------



## MoShiva (Sep 19, 2020)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I got a fast track assessment, and the reason I gave was:
> 
> "I intend to use a positive skills assessment from ACWA for migration purposes. However my present visa is due to expire soon, hence a fast track application would be extremely helpful in allowing me to progress the necessary next steps in the broader migration process."
> 
> ...


Dear PrettyIsotonic,

I am currently pusuing Master of social work and working as a disability support worker. I have 3 years of experience as DSW. I would be applying for AASW accreditation when i finish my social work course. But in the mean time i am trying to explore any possibility that i might have to get my skills assessment from ACWA as Disabilities Services Officer (i am hoping to utilise my experience as DSW). Is it worth it to try and hopefully get ACWA skill asessment as DSO based on DSW experience and social work degree? I would highly appreciate your suggestion on this? Thanks!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

MoShiva said:


> Dear PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> I am currently pusuing Master of social work and working as a disability support worker. I have 3 years of experience as DSW. I would be applying for AASW accreditation when i finish my social work course. But in the mean time i am trying to explore any possibility that i might have to get my skills assessment from ACWA as Disabilities Services Officer (i am hoping to utilise my experience as DSW). Is it worth it to try and hopefully get ACWA skill asessment as DSO based on DSW experience and social work degree? I would highly appreciate your suggestion on this? Thanks!!!


What is your undergrad degree in? E.g. if it is in the social sciences - with the right course mix you may be able to meet criterion 1 before finishing your masters in social work. 

In general though, in my view if you meet the ACWA criterion to be positively assessed as a DSO then I would say absolutely go for it - it means you have an extra positive skills assessment in your pocket for current/future skilled visa requirements.


----------



## MoShiva (Sep 19, 2020)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What is your undergrad degree in? E.g. if it is in the social sciences - with the right course mix you may be able to meet criterion 1 before finishing your masters in social work.
> 
> In general though, in my view if you meet the ACWA criterion to be positively assessed as a DSO then I would say absolutely go for it - it means you have an extra positive skills assessment in your pocket for current/future skilled visa requirements.


Thanks a lot mate! My UG is in pubic health. I guess I'll have to wait for social work to finish which is not too far away :fingerscrossed: Following that, I would apply for both skills assessments (AASW:189 & ACWA: 190/491). I wish I can manage to get both assessments done hopefully. Whichever comes first i'll file the EOI and later on second EOI if ACWA skill assessments turns out to be positive (It's expensive too ~ 1000AUD). I am taking chances tho. Thanks for your valuable feedback and boosting my morale ))


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

MoShiva said:


> Thanks a lot mate! My UG is in pubic health. I guess I'll have to wait for social work to finish which is not too far away :fingerscrossed: Following that, I would apply for both skills assessments (AASW:189 & ACWA: 190/491). I wish I can manage to get both assessments done hopefully. Whichever comes first i'll file the EOI and later on second EOI if ACWA skill assessments turns out to be positive (It's expensive too ~ 1000AUD). I am taking chances tho. Thanks for your valuable feedback and boosting my morale ))


You could try and ask ACWA (using an alias) if a public health qualification was suitable for general membership, in case they give an indication - like a definite yes or no - although also be prepared for a non-definite answer.

Otherwise sounds like you have a good plan - I've heard the AASW can sometimes take ~6 months to process a skills assessment, so potentially having another route is always great. I can empathise with the expense.. but when the whole process finally works out the $$ will seem well worth it.

All the best and feel free to PM me if I can help (I don't visit the forum anymore unless I get a 'PM notification' or a 'someone has replied to one of my posts' notification)


----------

